# I glued magnets in the wrong way



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Hail, heretics. As the title says, I accidentally glued several magnets in the wrong way on my latest project. Anyone have some tips for how to get them out? I tried searching for tips on the forum and couldn't find any, so I apologize if this has been addressed elsewhere. (The pieces are currently chilling in the freezer.)


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Try and drill into them with a honny drill then pop them out. I never use magnets so I'm not really sure what to do.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

assuming you used super glue,warm soapy water and a needle to pry them free, the soapy water will loosen the superglue enough for you to get a needle behind them.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> assuming you used super glue,warm soapy water and a needle to pry them free, the soapy water will loosen the superglue enough for you to get a needle behind them.




Listen to him^


I was pissing in the wind there.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

If the soapy water doesn't work you can try some fingernail polish remover it will desolve the super glue making them easy to pop out then rinse in water to remove the nail polish. 

this is why you should always work with two magnets stuck together so you get the positive and negative lined up correctly.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I've just cut out the occasional magnet I bugger up, but I'm pretty adept with a knife. Bits and Morfang likely have easier to accomplish solutions.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I've generally just attemoted surgical precision in making inciions around the plastic, though using nail polish remover and hot soapy water sounds like a much safer bet!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nail polish remover will definitely work. ( use acetone free kind) don't soak to long Or you might get slight loss in detail. Or lots depending on the material.


----------



## Snoopdeville3 (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't know what warm soapy water would do to Industrial strength super glue (I use Loctite industrial strength super glue). I've never tried it so I wont bash it.

I usually take the smallest drill but I have and drills 3 small holes in the form of a triangle. instead of drilling straight down, drill on an angle, trying to get the drill bit underneath the magnet. This usually cracks the super glue and gets the magnet free... sometimes it works with just one drill but hole if your lucky!


----------

